# Called for Jury Duty...



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to report tomorrow morning for Jury Duty. Funny though because I just turned 18 in June. I think I'm going to enjoy it, only problem is I have to be "on call" for 2 months and these two months are when my goats are going to be kidding. Hmmm, I don't supposed they would appreciate me trying to claim exemption because my goats are having babies! :lol: Oh well, hopefully I won't have to be gone while that's happening...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That should be interesting. Good luck!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that is my one fear - not because I dont' want to do jury duty, but because of the place I have to go to. Camden is like the worst place to go in NJ. Crime is terrible there. No woman should travel there alone. *shudders*


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

My last jury call they asked if there was any reason that I might not be able to stay throughout an expected 3 month trial- I said my goat was due in 2-3 weeks and I might have to stay or take her to the vet. No lie and it was good enough to have them excuse me.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol, thats funny enjoytheride. :lol: Must have been a nice judge!

Stacey, boy that sounds scarey, I don't blame you for not wanting to go. I'm not going to try to get out of it, I think it's going to be a good experience for me. And I'll just hope I won't have to be away while the goats are kidding, but if I do, I have lots of help.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I went the chicken route and never signed up to vote. So, i've never been called into Jury Duty. But, that probably doesn't mean that I still won't have a chance to be called in.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would LOVE to be on a Jury trial. I think it would be great.

The first summons I received I was in Germany and I hd lived there for over a year, and the worst part is I did not get the thing until the day I was suppose to report. So I had to call them and tell them I would not make it fro the trial because I was in Germany. Then I received another one, but here they have you call the night before and see if you are still needed, I was excused. So I have not had a chance to do my part on a trial.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my mom has been excused for different reasons over the years - she usualy states that she has minors and they excuse her. 2 years ago she was taking care of her dieing father and they excused her. 

My aunt got a summons just days after my cousin turned 18 so she had to go.

My dad always goes and when we were really young he told us some of the stupid trials (after they were done of course) and we all had a good laugh. 

My sister was summoned and she called the number the day of and her number was excused. 

Bethany that is great that you want to take the experience, good for you


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*******- actually I was not registered to vote when I was called, so I guess you don't have to be. :shrug: At least not in Oklahoma. 

My mom was called a few years ago and she got excused, and then my Dad served a couple years ago, he really enjoyed it. This morning went well, I was picked to be on panel 2 so I didn't have to stay today, but I have to go in Wednesday morning for a case, maybe it if dosen't get settled before.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, it'll be interesting to see if I ever do get called in. As of right now I don't own anything such as a car or house, nor do I have a license. I dont know how else they check on people to call in. Oh, I bet it would be an interesting experience-i'm not just not all that excited about it though.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

redneck_acres said:


> Yeah, it'll be interesting to see if I ever do get called in. As of right now I don't own anything such as a car or house, nor do I have a license. I dont know how else they check on people to call in. Oh, I bet it would be an interesting experience-i'm not just not all that excited about it though.


The might not be able to find you then.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I am 55 years young, and I've always been registered to vote, owned homes, cars, worked, paid taxes, never been called for jury duty? Go figure.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Hehe.......Well, either you are one lucky person or everyone in your state are good folks and dont get into trouble . Once my mom started voting regularly she got contacted for Jury Duty quite often-but she has never had to go to an actual trial as she never got voted into a jury. Last year she got called in and was able to get excused as she is 24-hour caregiver for my Grandpa since my dad and I work outside the home.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never been called for jury duty either. I would do it though if asked. With my luck though I would be called to do a case like OJ simpson on something. I wouldn't like that kind of trial.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

scary though!

I'm glad I've never been called for jury duty. I'd be afraid of making the wrong decision


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I never got called for jury duty until I was almost 50- until then I thought it would be interesting but I was wrong. Maybe it's just my county but mostly you sit around a wait then get told to go home. Then the first trial I was really picked as a juror was about two pot growers shooting a thrid (and his poor little beagle.) It took three weeks just to choose the jury, then about 3 weeks into the trial my Mom fell, injuried her head and we all thought she was dieing so I was excused from the rest of the trial to fly down to see her.
The only other trial I sat through was a simple drunk driving which took three days then had deliberations for three days- boy do you get a look at the inner workings of people in a jury room. I think I'll tell the next judge that I don't play well with others and see if they really want me.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

> I think I'll tell the next judge that I don't play well with others and see if they really want me.


 :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a registered voter and got called for it in January 07....for the very first time! It was only 3 hours of my time and before they even picked us we ALL were excused because the defendents plead guilty and waived a trial. I was told that they go by State and Local tax returns so that EVERY citizen of PA has an equal chance at a jury duty .


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

In the state of Louisiana they go by drivers license. Maybe that is why you have not been called. :shrug:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

As I said it took them a long time to call me up the first time but once I was on their list, I get the call every year. They seem to feel that if they can get you once, you are theirs forever.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

enjoytheride said:


> As I said it took them a long time to call me up the first time but once I was on their list, I get the call every year. They seem to feel that if they can get you once, you are theirs forever.


Really? But you can be excuse if you've served in the last 2 years, right?

And yes I do think they go by your drivers license.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Have fun at your jury duty (if possible  ) I have been called about 5 times, but I'm underage, so have never gone.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Hornless, acually I have been enjoying it, it's been pretty interesting. Wow, that's weird that they keep calling you.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

In my county, you have a two year grace period if you actually sit as a juror- if you are simply called for the jury pool or get excused, you can be called each year. And as I said, once I was actually called, I have been called each year- every March. Oh I hope it's March again because Tim is due in March. lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

My mom got called for jury duty, she said it was pretty interesting, I think it would. I think the judge would kick me out pretty quickly since I'm kind of a smart*** :lol:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol, Sarah your funny!


----------

